# Why are zoomers such whiny babies about the internet?



## JokahBaybee (Jan 20, 2022)

I was scrolling through YouTube recently, and I saw this post:




Good grief. What a wimpy bitch. What the hell was she trying to accomplish? Did she really think that any "12 year old dipshit" was going to see this preachy post and suddenly change their mind? Not even being rhetorical, because at this point I genuinely have to ask.
Now, you can blame this on leftism, as most people who dwell the "LGBT community" are invariably left of center, you could blame this on being a frilly, sensitive queer, but I think this is really a tell of a much larger issue with the internet today:
Zoomers are all perpetual newfags with no internet street smarts.
I will be honest, I myself am not old enough to remember such a time, but from what I hear from older people who were there to see the pioneering of what we call "internet culture" at the ground floor, the people who discovered the internet back in it's wild west days had a generally more level headed, detached attitude to interacting with the wider internet.
Whoever they were, and whatever they came to the internet for, it seems most were quick to learn that this wasn't a substitute for a social life, and they should take what they need from it and maybe check out some cool stuff while they were there. The word "community" wasn't thrown around like it actually meant something in regards to was back then mostly image boards and BBS forums. People came up with folk wisdom like "the rules of the internet", "the internet makes you stupid", and "the internet is serious business", along side basic bitch rules like "don't use your real name" that seemed obvious back then. But for one reason or another, a lot of zoomers I see today have NONE of that sort of attitude or street smarts, or have even developed a code resembling it. You see it in the public breakdowns and rants streamed on Instagram and tiktok, you see it you see it in the countless hugbox discords with all these rules and pointless social heirarchies and people are fucking surprised when people try to solicit nudes.
How is it that the generation we consider to have "grown up with the internet" has less common sense with it then people who oy discovered it in their teens?
How the fuck did we get here?


----------



## serious n00b (Jan 20, 2022)

> Good grief. What a wimpy bitch. What the hell was she trying to accomplish? Did she really think that any "12 year old dipshit" was going to see this preachy post and suddenly change their mind? Not even being rhetorical, because at this point I genuinely have to ask.
> Now, you can blame this on leftism, as most people who dwell the "LGBT community" are invariably left of center, you could blame this on being a frilly, sensitive queer, but I think this is really a tell of a much larger issue with the internet today:
> Zoomers are all perpetual newfags with no internet street smarts.
> I will be honest, I myself am not old enough to remember such a time, but from what I hear from older people who were there to see the pioneering of what we call "internet culture" at the ground floor, the people who discovered the internet back in it's wild west days had a generally more level headed, detached attitude to interacting with the wider internet.
> ...


Why do you take whiny babies on the Internet so seriously?


----------



## Mortin Shart (Jan 20, 2022)

Zoomers: raised by helicopter parents in every way except the internet. When you bubble wrap every sharp corner and tell someone they're special everyday of their life, you end up with retards so out of touch with reality that think they can TELL you what you're going to do. I can't wait for these little cunts to have to get real jobs and get fucked by corporate America like the rest of us.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Jan 20, 2022)

Why do you care so much about the ramblings of zoomers that you follow on YouTube?


----------



## Imaloser (Jan 20, 2022)

Well, I'll play Devil's advocate for abit. It seems this post is from a LGBT channel, in the post they talk about how trolls harass them, and she says her content isnt for them which is true. I don't understand why she just doesnt block them instead of feeding directly into them though, maybe it's to virtue signal or who knows maybe she chimped out abit.

Besides that, I'll answer your question, at least in my opinion to what the answer is. The infantilization of society as a whole, the whole "everybody is special and a winner and so amazing and beautiful!" lie that everybody spouts, and all the appeals to the mainstream virtue signaling. Older generations were taught the world is kind of a cruel place, and you have to use your own two hands to make yourself happy and push through it all. Newer generations are taught that the world revolves around them and anything they do not like should cave to their demands.


----------



## Bixby Snyder (Jan 20, 2022)

They think they are special.

They have no real sense of anything, no understanding beyond their own little world, and on top of that, they have been coddled and kept away from anything harmful. It’s why that bitch started her post warning away people that upset her special, ohh so important world view.


----------



## L50LasPak (Jan 20, 2022)

I normally give Zoomers nothing but a heap of shit and consider them supremely annoying but even I have to admit this particular behavior is hardly exclusive to them. I don't know why op gives so much of a fuck.


----------



## Klaptrap (Jan 20, 2022)

They also grew up with it. Depending on where you start the zoomer generation they've always had internet. The tendency is to view online interactions as if they were actually meaningful in some capacity. While that is true to some degree, aka "don't put shit online that will impact your life negatively," they take it to the degree of "imagine if ten people were standing in a circle around me yelling abusive things at me." They don't understand why this dynamic exists. That, combined with the infantilization of society creates what you see.


----------



## Red Hood (Jan 20, 2022)

To be fair to the zoomers, they're not all whiny dykes.


----------



## Sperghetti (Jan 20, 2022)

Klaptrap said:


> They also grew up with it. Depending on where you start the zoomer generation they've always had internet. The tendency is to view online interactions as if they were actually meaningful in some capacity. While that is true to some degree, aka "don't put shit online that will impact your life negatively," they take it to the degree of "imagine if ten people were standing in a circle around me yelling abusive things at me." They don't understand why this dynamic exists. That, combined with the infantilization of society creates what you see.


Yep. They don’t see the internet as being separate from real life like people who were involved during the internet’s wild west era do, they see it as an _extension_ of real life where all the same social rules and etiquette apply. It’s also why a lot of them don’t seem to grasp the concept of internet anonymity.

I firmly believe that the internet “culture war” is, fundamentally, a clash between the old view of the internet as a separate realm that you can (and _should_) disengage from whenever you want, and the newer view of the internet as being inseparable from real life.


----------



## Idiotron (Jan 20, 2022)

Millenials still, for the most part, treat the internet as _"that place you go to"_.
A lot of Zoomers however, treat it as _"that place you live in"._
It's to be expected, they never experienced a world without the internet, it's an integral part of their lives.

As for why this girl is so whiny?
Because she's an alphabet activist, nothing to do with which generation she's part of.


----------



## Kiwifarmsname (Jan 20, 2022)

Sperghetti said:


> Yep. They don’t see the internet as being separate from real life like people who were involved during the internet’s wild west era do, they see it as an _extension_ of real life where all the same social rules and etiquette apply. It’s also why a lot of them don’t seem to grasp the concept of internet anonymity.
> 
> I firmly believe that the internet “culture war” is, fundamentally, a clash between the old view of the internet as a separate realm that you can (and _should_) disengage from whenever you want, and the newer view of the internet as being inseparable from real life.


They aren't really wrong at this point. The internet is coming more intertwined with real life.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jan 20, 2022)

Mortin Shart said:


> Zoomers: raised by helicopter parents in every way except the internet. When you bubble wrap every sharp corner and tell someone they're special everyday of their life, you end up with retards so out of touch with reality that think they can TELL you what you're going to do. I can't wait for these little cunts to have to get real jobs and get fucked by corporate America like the rest of us.


Say hello to your future HR manager.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Jan 20, 2022)

Idiotron said:


> As for why this girl is so whiny?
> Because she's an alphabet activist, nothing to do with which generation she's part of.


Oh my dear sweet child, _clearly _ you have never encountered classic gay. I'm talking 1970's assless chaps gay, bathhouse orgy gay, getting fisted and doing poppers in the truck stop bathroom gay. Pre-AIDS gay. Cruising gay. Gay that was so hardcore neo-gay looks straight. 

There is _nobody on earth_ less politically correct and insecure then an old queen. Nobody. You talk to one of these people and they will tell you shit that could make even the freakiest among us blush. They don't give a flying fuck if you like them or not. Motherfuckers _earned_ their rainbow flag paraphernalia, the rest of these bitches are just posers.


----------



## Eggwhore (Jan 20, 2022)

Mortin Shart said:


> Zoomers: raised by helicopter parents in every way except the internet. When you bubble wrap every sharp corner and tell someone they're special everyday of their life, you end up with retards so out of touch with reality that think they can TELL you what you're going to do. I can't wait for these little cunts to have to get real jobs and get fucked by corporate America like the rest of us.


how is that any different than millenials


----------



## Spiny Rumples (Jan 20, 2022)

I don't know why this particular person is acting this way, but I think that a big blow to internet culture was social media's takeover and a culture of almost no anonymity. 
It's easier to get defensive if the strangers who are arguing with you can see you, where you live, your friends and private life. Plus, losing an argument means losing face in front of anyone who sees this for the rest of time. As such, I think people will stick with stronger, more reliable opinions that their close social group supports.

I think younger people are more cautious in "public" for some reason, because I've seen some loud, risky opinions thrown around in LinkedIn comment chains.


----------



## glib (Jan 20, 2022)

Because they're perpetually online and their online identity matters to them irl.


----------



## Mortin Shart (Jan 20, 2022)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> Say hello to your future HR manager.



Nigga you think I work for someones company? The world about to fucking end as you know it and you think I'mma be out here gargling Jeff Bezos cock, in any way shape or form?


----------



## Mortin Shart (Jan 20, 2022)

Eggwhore said:


> how is that any different than millenials


I'm a millennial apparently, and I didn't have that exact upbringing. I would have if my mother had her way, but I had my father in my life, which I'm gonna assume all these other retards from my generation might not have. I rode 2 stroke dirt bikes growing up, fought the neighborhood kids and had a pocket knife at the age of 8. I didn't see internet until I was a grown Man living on my own, I shit you not. Every other kid on my block who had internet access at a younger age either got molested or turned into a fag (ie:. molested themselves)


----------



## Mountain Gorilla (Jan 20, 2022)

There are a lot of factors. I think that Zoomer vs Gen X/Millennial view of the internet is very interesting.

 I do agree that you hit on something calling Zoomers newfags with no internet street smarts. In the early to mid 2000s, the internet was unmonitored, patchy cesspool filled with strange subcultures that attracted a very specific type of person. You were always anonymous and the general rule was nothing was meant to be taken seriously. I dunno, from my perspective I find Zoomers entitled boarding on delusional regarding the type of interaction that they expect on the internet. The idea that someone should get IRL punished for an opinion that they wrote on the internet is so nonsensical to me as a old, decrepit millennial. Get a fucking backbone. 

As people have hit on, I think the difference here is that Zoomers see the internet as fluid with their social life, whereas I much prefer to keep my internet life and my real life separate. Even the idea of people being able to find my snapchat and instagram because they have my phone number pisses me off.

Also, Zoomers are neurotically mindful of the fact that there are 8 billion people watching, so to speak. It is entirely normal for them to watch everyday people become memes and celebrities for stupid videos that they posted on the internet. To me, it is still surreal that people can actually make a liveable income off Youtube even if they are not a massive start. I think that this makes the internet a more sacred place for Zoomers. It's not just a hobby.

I am interested to see the Generation Alpha vs Millennial war that I believe will take place over the internet, with Gen A thinking that Millennials are too callous for shitposting.


----------



## KillThemCrackasBabies (Jan 20, 2022)

1. Children are obnoxious by nature
2. Teenagers are large children, not tiny adults
3. the internet has made it where you're "in contact" with far more strangers far more often than you would have been in the past

Watch "Reality Bites", Gen-X were every bit the crybaby faggots ZoomZooms are. You're just seeing way more of the new kids.


----------



## JokahBaybee (Jan 21, 2022)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> Why do you care so much about the ramblings of zoomers that you follow on YouTube?





serious n00b said:


> Why do you take whiny babies on the Internet so seriously?



Don't follow them, I just thought this post in particular was a good example


----------



## SSj_Ness (Jan 21, 2022)

Mortin Shart said:


> Zoomers: raised by helicopter parents in every way except the internet. When you bubble wrap every sharp corner and tell someone they're special everyday of their life, you end up with retards so out of touch with reality that think they can TELL you what you're going to do. I can't wait for these little cunts to have to get real jobs and get fucked by corporate America like the rest of us.


Are you posting from the 00's? They did, and now everything is woke. Hop back in that time machine. In fact, take me with you.


----------



## Foxlegendary (Jan 21, 2022)

their life is so easy


----------



## Mortin Shart (Jan 21, 2022)

SSj_Ness said:


> Are you posting from the 00's? They did, and now everything is woke. Hop back in that time machine. In fact, take me with you.



Nah, these little niggers are still taking classes in college, they're protected from any sort of manual labor workforce for the time being. Once the money dries up and the "gig economy" trash concept runs out they'll be eating shit like the rest of us did in our 20s. It's happening sooner rather than later cuz all those onlyfans ethots are getting pimp slapped with reality since we got trickle down economics in full swing.  Also remember, it's unbelievably easy to come on the internet and craft your whole narrative, but just from the nature of this OPs content, something got this faggot riled up to the point of making a statement. Panties knotted, if you will.  Why do I know all this? Because my ex-wife is a failed ebeggar and my son is a zoomer cunt. Gay as hell too. My bloodline dies with that autistic shit.


----------



## Cilleystring (Jan 21, 2022)

Because for us the internet was something we used within the real world 

For them, it is the real world


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jan 21, 2022)

Because a lot of them are teenagers. Teenagers tend to be whiny.


----------



## Certified_Autist (Jan 21, 2022)

A lot of people mention a different attitude towards the internet between millenials and zoomers. But I would take it further and say it's a different attitude towards how one handles disagreement or insults.

Age wise I'm in the late millenial/early zoomer category. When I was younger it was normal (and often expected) that people would not always agree with you, and that assholes existed. With both disagreement and assholes, you either engaged with it or learned to ignore it. The new mentality that is becoming the norm with zoomers/alpha, is where anyone who disagrees is an idiot and anyone who uses an insult is literally hitler.

God I sound like a boomer writing this out.

Its worth mentioning that not all zoomers are whiny faggots, but its hard to say the exact percentage of who believes what since a lot of them are loudmouths online but keep their mouths shut irl. The one trend I am sure about is that they are more polarized, i.e the ones raised in liberal households are more likely to be harder left, and the ones raised in conservative households are more likely to be harder right.


----------



## Horton Hears A Whoreson (Jan 21, 2022)

Zoomers look at me like I've lopped off my own leg when I tell them I don't have social media.

Can't wait for Carrington 2: Electric Boogaloo.


----------



## Alexander Thaut (Jan 21, 2022)

it's probably because zoomers have gotten told that it's socially beneficial to show how much of a good person they are and all that with virtue signalling. the social performativity via social media has enabled this shit. 

tell a leftist zoomer that you're religious and they'll start trying to find reasons to be a victim or turn you into an oppressor via social media.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Jan 22, 2022)

The internet is a cleaned up place now. When we millennials used the internet in our teens back in the 2000's it was a wild west. The boomers generally avoided it except to email. Don't forget how MSN and MySpace were millennial dominated sites. YouTube and Facebook were almost solely millennial in the early years. The boomers and zoomers ruined the internet for us and changed the culture of it to suit their own needs. The censorship ideas are because the zoomers can't take trolls or hate comments.


----------



## StarDreamer2002 (Jan 22, 2022)

Sweetpeaa said:


> When we millennials used the internet in our teens back in the 2000's it was a wild west.


I miss the old internet. I was 8 when we got internet access in the late 90s.


----------



## Fish Fudge (Jan 22, 2022)

I've never understood the usefulness of these generational labels, and have never found any useful information as to _why _exactly we categorise people by these seemingly arbitrary years. It seems like a thoughtless (yet organic) piece of nonsense that's made meaningful conversation around the differences kinda impossible.

As far as I see it, there's a generation of people that grew up without the internet, and a generation that grew up with it. You could probably get even more granular and start subcategorising along other tech/social advancements - people who grew up with smart phones and social media. Millenials are all over the place in terms of what they were exposed to, and the same will be true with Zoomers eventually. 

Personally, I think anyone who can't remember life before the internet in any meaningful detail is kinda fucked.


----------



## Erich Honecker (Jan 24, 2022)

It's not strictly about generations or growing up with vs without the internet. It's simply to do with the nature of the internet when people first encountered it.

I'm on the older end of Gen Z (mid-90s born) and I grew up with the internet. I was first posting on forums from a ridiculously young age around 2003ish onwards. But the fact I was such a young adopter of the web meant I grew up with a fundamentally different kind of internet to even the one that most people the exact same age as me did. I grew up using unregulated anonymous forums whereas there will be other people born the same year as me who didn't start properly using the internet until they got a Facebook account in their teens.

I actually think the fact that I spent so much time online as a kid in the 00s made me less sensitive in some regards. I fundamentally don't understand the current trends of "cancel culture" and attacking people for using "problematic language" because it flies in the face of what I was used to as a kid. Language was not policed to any significant extent on the platforms I was using when I was young. Slurs were used in abundance.

But of course, if you're a kid born in the mid-00s and the web you grow up with is this social-media-only, Facebook/Twitter/Instagram dominated iteration, then the values that this imparts on you are going to be entirely different.


----------



## Retired Junta Member (Jan 24, 2022)

Partly because they were brainwashed in their high school years.


----------



## Lol4loko (Jan 24, 2022)

I mean I think it was a fairly level headed response coulda just said. "I'm muting convos" or something though. Idk about anybody else but regardless of subject matter I'm not about to let piss ant children and boomers with Alzheimer's stress me out online.


----------



## Mountain Gorilla (Jan 24, 2022)

I think a lot of people have hit on good ideas.

Also, GenZ and GenAlpha have parents that are comfortable with the internet, so their introduction to it was more granular and controlled. For example, it is probably more common for parents to put parent locks on things. Parents are also more likely to provide age-related milestones (e.g., at 10 you can open a Facebook, at 13 you can have an Instagram etc.). Parents can also see a lot more of what their kids are doing because they can work the internet and run a history search, so they can probably shut things down quicker.

I also agree with the notion that teenagers are always whiny crybabies though. Posting an obnoxiously one-sided opinion on TikTok under your name and getting swamped with hate is the same sort of wake-up call as getting fired from a job because you never show up on time. A lot of this is GenZ being told that their identity deserves to be respected and taken seriously by left-learning educators only to walk doe-eyed onto the internet believing the world actually works that way.


----------



## TinCan Wizard (Jan 30, 2022)

From my experience, it's because they grew up with a phone in their lap, so the current corporate gay internet is ingrained in their personality. Therefore any criticism is more of a personal attack to them. Also, look up the NPC theory, that applies a lot but not always.


----------



## B2_Spirit (Jan 30, 2022)

Mountain Gorilla said:


> There are a lot of factors. I think that Zoomer vs Gen X/Millennial view of the internet is very interesting.
> 
> I do agree that you hit on something calling Zoomers newfags with no internet street smarts. In the early to mid 2000s, the internet was unmonitored, patchy cesspool filled with strange subcultures that attracted a very specific type of person. You were always anonymous and the general rule was nothing was meant to be taken seriously. I dunno, from my perspective I find Zoomers entitled boarding on delusional regarding the type of interaction that they expect on the internet. The idea that someone should get IRL punished for an opinion that they wrote on the internet is so nonsensical to me as a old, decrepit millennial. Get a fucking backbone.
> 
> ...


As a Gen X oldfag, I agree. Not being raised with mobile phones, internet, even VHS really to any major degree until later, all this whinging about mean words on the internet, posting pictures of your steak and putting pronouns and personal cringe-inducing info in your bio is beyond weak. I feel among the last few privileged to have known a saner world and how to function without technology in my face for 5 minutes. I wondered if that would change and if I would adapt to be more like them but nope, I stubbornly refuse to adopt modern "netiquette" (ew) and the idea of being an e-celeb is almost painful, even though I'm trying to make a living through the web and dabbling in instructional video. I guess you really can't teach old dogs new tricks when their values are so different.

I've just got to wonder how far this will go. It doesn't seem to be going to a healthy place. I was a lazy little shitbag as a kid, but I still went outside every day and got tactile experience with the world, playing, making things, climbing, sneaking into places I shouldn't, and I think that's one of the main reasons zoomers suffer anxiety. Lack of actual experience and living online is no substitute for getting out there and doing real things. Even when you're relatively safe and protected, that subconscious knowledge you don't know what's out there because you've never met it torments people. There's less perspective, small petty things become big concerns when you've no larger frame of reference or priority.


----------



## veri (Jan 30, 2022)

on the internet it’s become pretty normal and at sometimes even expected of people to have pretty much all their beliefs out there on their profile. if you walk past someone on the street you don’t know who they voted for, their opinion on immigration, etc but on somewhere like twitter it’s the first thing you know about someone, before you even know their name.

zoomers care about social status and fitting in, which is nothing new. now they’re raised on the internet, where you can learn more about your classmate from their social media profile than from actually talking to them. zoomers are so sensitive on the internet because that’s the trend. instead of buying whatever shoes are “in” they replace that with political ideologies and other social trends. teenagers are fucking stupid and can’t see nuance or accept the “live and let live” mentality when it comes to an unpopular thought or opinion. unfortunately it seems that stunted mindset sticks with them into adulthood and they still keep the mentality that anyone who doesn’t think the word “think” is generous, they don’t know what the fuck they’re even talking about, just that it’s “good” or “bad” exactly the same as them is a bad person.

it’s not even just a trend among zoomers but people who haven’t grown past the high school mentality that they need to have the trendy thoughts and political opinions. fucking everything is political from the companies you choose to buy from to the “problematic language” you use. i don’t want it to stay this way bros, i miss when people knew how to have fun 



Spoiler



edit: point proven, first video to come up this is one of the comments. this is a lie, no one censors the gamer word in their THOUGHTS. people at this point are so scared of being called racist they’ll say shit like this


----------



## The Ugly One (Jan 30, 2022)

Mortin Shart said:


> Zoomers: raised by helicopter parents in every way except the internet. When you bubble wrap every sharp corner and tell someone they're special everyday of their life, you end up with retards so out of touch with reality that think they can TELL you what you're going to do. I can't wait for these little cunts to have to get real jobs and get fucked by corporate America like the rest of us.


People said the same thing about Millennials, and what we did when we grew up was take control of corporate HR and make every company, from industrial machine tool firms to software companies, hugboxes for fags and trannies where hurting feelings is worse than not making your quarterly revenue targets.

Can't wait to see what Zoomers do to the industrial might of America, at least what remains of it.


----------



## Mortin Shart (Jan 30, 2022)

The Ugly One said:


> People said the same thing about Millennials, and what we did when we grew up was take control of corporate HR and make every company, from industrial machine tool firms to software companies, hugboxes for fags and trannies where hurting feelings is worse than not making your quarterly revenue targets.
> 
> Can't wait to see what Zoomers do to the industrial might of America, at least what remains of it.


Pretty sure I replied to an identical comment in the thread. I'm a millennial apparently. I'm an 80s baby and I thought I was late gen X for a long time because that's what my older cousins are for sure, didn't exactly look into it until recently. My parents didn't raise me like that at all. The only thing I didn't have was internet access until I moved out. My Dad is a literal boomer though so maybe that's the difference. I don't have many friends had an easy upbringing either. I think a lotta people shit on millennials but we're looking at the very end tail of that generation, who are basically the same mindset as zoomers.


----------



## khaine (Jan 31, 2022)

Sperghetti said:


> Yep. They don’t see the internet as being separate from real life like people who were involved during the internet’s wild west era do, they see it as an _extension_ of real life where all the same social rules and etiquette apply. It’s also why a lot of them don’t seem to grasp the concept of internet anonymity.
> 
> I firmly believe that the internet “culture war” is, fundamentally, a clash between the old view of the internet as a separate realm that you can (and _should_) disengage from whenever you want, and the newer view of the internet as being inseparable from real life.



I blame facebook and MySpace.  Prior to them, anyone who got on the internet learned to use a nick, or a handle, or whatever.  You don’t use your real name on the internet!  Then along came MySpace and facebook where you had to use your real name.  Their popularity coincided with normies using the internet.  Suddenly using a nick was weird instead of the norm.  In that way, the internet became an extension of real life, instead of an escape or alternate to life.  We have been living with the consequences ever since.


----------



## SomeDingus (Jan 31, 2022)

As a zoomer I guess I don't really get a say in this.


----------



## khaine (Jan 31, 2022)

SomeDingus said:


> As a zoomer I guess I don't really get a say in this.



It depends, are you a faggot like the rest of your generation?  If not, of course you do, you can explain what the fuck went wrong, and what needs to be done to fix it.


----------



## Sergeant Major Buzzkill (Feb 5, 2022)

We didn't have enough love as children and now we're taking it out on you .


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Feb 5, 2022)

> ...the internet back in it's wild west days had a generally more level headed, detached attitude to interacting with the wider internet.
> Whoever they were, and whatever they came to the internet for, it seems most were quick to learn that this wasn't a substitute for a social life, and they should take what they need from it and maybe check out some cool stuff while they were there. The word "community" wasn't thrown around like it actually meant something in regards to was back then mostly image boards and BBS forums...



You're completely correct. The internet was treated essentially a somewhat useful tool for various things, but its usefulness was severely hampered by the lack of effective search capabilities. Until the first true useful search engine, Yahoo! (powered by inkitomi), it was fairly difficult to find what you were looking for unless you knew exactly where it was. It was never considered a substitute for a social life. The advent of instant messaging (direct messaging for the zoomers that have to redefine things that already exist and have a name) allowed one to easily message with multiple other people you already knew IRL in real time, which was far more convenient than calling a single person. But that's all it was, an augment to IRL socializing. It made it easy to coordinate IRL things or continue a conversation that involved you and your friends after you left school. It was only used to communicate with people you knew IRL, communicating with anyone online you didn't know was considered strange and weird, something only freaks would do IRL. The intersection of internet and IRL was very small. Once you got away from the screen it was not given a second thought.

The other major limitation of the internet was that you had a desktop computer, and once you were away from it, you didn't have access to online, and as anyone can imagine that didn't experience it, that really limited its usefulness. If plans changed while you were in transit, you were just fucked until you got to where you were going and found out. This didn't even really change with broadband/constant-on internet at the turn of the millennium. This really changed with Wi-Fi & 802.11g (or just wireless G as most people know it) and the broader adoption of laptops in the first few years of Windows XP. Then the computer wasn't tethered any longer, you could take it anywhere. Screentime really shot up when that happened. This was a prelude to the eventual smartphone revolution of 2007, which continues to today. Now the internet is everywhere and we are all the worse for it.


----------



## PeggieBigCock (Jul 14, 2022)

Mortin Shart said:


> Nah, these little niggers are still taking classes in college, they're protected from any sort of manual labor workforce for the time being. Once the money dries up and the "gig economy" trash concept runs out they'll be eating shit like the rest of us did in our 20s. It's happening sooner rather than later cuz all those onlyfans ethots are getting pimp slapped with reality since we got trickle down economics in full swing.  Also remember, it's unbelievably easy to come on the internet and craft your whole narrative, but just from the nature of this OPs content, something got this faggot riled up to the point of making a statement. Panties knotted, if you will.  Why do I know all this? Because my ex-wife is a failed ebeggar and my son is a zoomer cunt. Gay as hell too. My bloodline dies with that autistic shit.


Holy shit bro that’s a fat black pill


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Jul 14, 2022)

Because they treat the internet almost the same way boomers do, ironically enough.


----------



## Deschlorobenzamine HCl (Jul 14, 2022)

Mortin Shart said:


> Zoomers: raised by helicopter parents in every way except the internet. When you bubble wrap every sharp corner and tell someone they're special everyday of their life, you end up with retards so out of touch with reality that think they can TELL you what you're going to do. I can't wait for these little cunts to have to get real jobs and get fucked by corporate America like the rest of us.


Helicopter parents? I would think they're pretty damn negligent, if anything. Generation Alpha is probably going to be a lot more delirious than Gen Z; 2020s are absolutely not going to be pretty.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Jul 14, 2022)

Their school experience was different than ours. I think that's what drives it. Anti bullying efforts were minimal when I was in school and people would tell it like it is to you. There was no protection from mockery or nastiness from our peers. We had no choice to handle ourselves in the wolves den. 

Many of us developed an "edge" about us due to our school environment. An edge that we took with us online where we could basically throw as much shit around anonymously as we wanted online.

Gen Z on the other hand were coddled in the school system. This explains their mentality and how they behave even on the fucking internet


----------



## Red Hood (Jul 15, 2022)

feedtheoctopus said:


> Oh my dear sweet child, _clearly _ you have never encountered classic gay. I'm talking 1970's assless chaps gay, bathhouse orgy gay, getting fisted and doing poppers in the truck stop bathroom gay. Pre-AIDS gay. Cruising gay. Gay that was so hardcore neo-gay looks straight.
> 
> There is _nobody on earth_ less politically correct and insecure then an old queen. Nobody. You talk to one of these people and they will tell you shit that could make even the freakiest among us blush. They don't give a flying fuck if you like them or not. Motherfuckers _earned_ their rainbow flag paraphernalia, the rest of these bitches are just posers.


Why do I picture them as an army of John Waters characters?


----------

